# BBQ contest in Virginia



## jwatki (Jun 25, 2007)

I am looking to see in anyone would be intersted in a BBQ contest in central Virginia in Sept of 2008. If I can get atleast 15 teams , I think it could be worth it. Prize money would be atleast $6000 and it would be a state qualifier for the royal and the Jack. I am looking for judges and bbq teams.I already have support from our local Parks and Rec.
Thanks
John


----------



## Chiles (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm interested.  I've never done a sanctioned cooking before, but maybe I could look like I know what I am doing.

Where in VA?

Chiles


----------



## jwatki (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it could be a great contest. With the success of Bills contest we can probally do well.


----------



## jwatki (Jun 25, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  I've never done a sanctioned cooking before, but maybe I could look like I know what I am doing.
> 
> Where in VA?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

yep, I am in.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  I've never done a sanctioned cooking before, but maybe I could look like I know what I am doing.
> 
> Where in VA?
> 
> Chiles



Chiles, its right around the corner from my dads place.  Real close.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jun 29, 2007)

The Crazy Rednecks' would be up for that contest.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 5, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> I'm interested.  I've never done a sanctioned cooking before, but maybe I could look like I know what I am doing.
> 
> Chiles



...seems to be working for Bill and Gary.


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2007)

It's always possible.  Way too far off to know.


----------

